# Camp property taxes.



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

Just got my property tax bill for deer camp. How does a 125% increase sound? I talked to a couple others who own camps nearby and they got similar increases. Problem is the folks who live there got the usual 2 or 3% type increases. Could it be they have decided to stick it to the out of towners? I'm pretty sure the value of my land didn't go up 125% from last year. If anything it went down. I'll be making a call to the auditor tomorrow to get an explaination.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

absolutely cal the auditors and ask for the way they determined your value, they wil pull it up and mail it to you. If you do some research on your own, and find out how much simillar land sold for in the previous 18 months that will always help. I have found that if you gripe loud enough, they typically will reevaluate to a lower number. Last year they tried to increase my property tax by more then doubling it, I went through the whole deal with them and then they revalued at about a 8% increase. Not the best but better then doubling....when I asked how they go my numbers they showed properties on the opposite side of the county that were in some really high dollar areas vs me being in the states poorest township, so they were not realistic values. I think they try to see what they can get away with and then back off the handful who gripe. Good luck

Salmonid


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Mine stayed about the same....with no real changes to it....thats what it should be


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I got my property taxes and last May a school levy was approved and it shot up over 500.00 bucks a year,my beef is the levy passed in May and they burnt us for the full year, over 5 months before the levy even passed.They stay awake at night figuring out a new angle.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome to taxation without representation. I always thought this was "the land of the free", until I researched property taxes, and the other potential strings, such as Eminant domain and rights of way. They claim you are represented because you elect the Auditor and you knew before hand that you would be responsible for the taxes. I maintain that you are not represented because, in the election of the auditor and the passing of levies, non property owners have just as much a vote as the property owners, therefore the property owner is being forced to pay a tax that was passed by people who don't have to pay. This is particularly magnified in and around college towns. Also, in the case of levies, especially school levies, if you are againt the levy, you are usually automatically cast in the light of being against schools and education (and obviously children), even if you are only against the certain activities the levy would support.
I also don't beleive that you can cast a vote for or against anything if you don't live in that particular county. So, where is the representaion in that? You still have to pay the taxes, decided on by others.


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

I just got off the phone with the auditor.
She is telling me these new land valuations are being sent from Columbus. They have changed the way they place value on vacant land for the first time since 1984. Being this is the year for my county to access land, we are being hit with it this year. So it all depends on when your particular county comes out with its new acessments. She said these changes came out in October.

She said these increases will hit everyone who owns vacant land or has land enrolled in the CAUV or the forest stewartship progams. She said the doubling or tripling of taxes is because the state has waited 25 years to make changes on their formulas for setting land values.

Not sure I buy it or not.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

the proublem with property taxes as with any taxes is that way to much of it is wasted . in todays economy people are taking pay cuts health care cuts and what do our poloticians do ? they vote them selfs pay raises and baill out banks that give thier ceos millions of dollars in bonuses for putting the banks in the sorry mess they are in. maybe instead of raising property taxes they should put a luxery tax on the money that lobbyest spend to buy poloticians. it doesnt matter if they are democrates or republicans they all play the same game they just pass the ball back and forth every so many years. NO TAXES SHOULD BE LEVYED AGAINST ANYONE UNLESS ITS VOTED ON BY THE PEOPLE ITS LEVYED AGAINST.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

pal21 said:


> I just got off the phone with the auditor.
> She is telling me these new land valuations are being sent from Columbus. They have changed the way they place value on vacant land for the first time since 1984. Being this is the year for my county to access land, we are being hit with it this year. So it all depends on when your particular county comes out with its new acessments. She said these changes came out in October.
> 
> She said these increases will hit everyone who owns vacant land or has land enrolled in the CAUV or the forest stewartship progams. She said the doubling or tripling of taxes is because the state has waited 25 years to make changes on their formulas for setting land values.
> ...


the forest stewartship progams
I'm glad I never signed up for that now!!!I don't have to be in that to be a good stewart of the land....and don't need the Forestry dept telling me when to cut trees down.... just for a tax break


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I maintain that you are not represented because, in the election of the auditor and the passing of levies, non property owners have just as much a vote as the property owners, therefore the property owner is being forced to pay a tax that was passed by people who don't have to pay.


Just like the "sin" tax that Cuyahoga County sinners pay to build three giant playgrounds for the billionaire owners of the sports teams. Suckers.


----------

